# Hello From Canada!



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!! :wave:


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bowcurious. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowcurious (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, quite the welcome! I'm glad I can be part of this community.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## hunbow (Nov 9, 2010)

Where in Canada? I am in Vancouver...


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT! In the Canadian forum you'll find all kinds of stuff for sale that isn't going to have taxes and duty and brokerage fees from bringing it across the border. There's a guy in Ottawa selling a bunch of re-curves at very reasonable prices. Check it out...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1343654&p=1059145065#post1059145065


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

